# Integrated j channel trim wrap



## Xx1jpt5xx (May 14, 2016)

Hi all. So I have a contract with a big box store for vinyl siding. In my contract I have integrated j channel coil wrapped windows and doors. 

My installer is on site and is saying this can't be done because I have window sills and not a picture frame type window and he has to use regular j around the window. Is this true?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

The offset at the sill can change the feasibility of that option in terms of it being equidistant on all 4 sides, but they could still make the sill piece of J-channel out of the same coil and make it look similar.

Can you post up a picture of a window?


----------



## Xx1jpt5xx (May 14, 2016)

Pic of what they are saying is my only option


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

What WonW was asking for is a pic or link to the windows you'll be using.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 18, 2007)

Any experienced sider could have made it work,unfortunately they won't work for the Big Box stores.

Get the sales rep out there,show him your contract,and tell him this is not acceptable.
I would be concerned about whether they addressed the flashing detail that needs to be installed at the bottom of those side pieces of J.
If not done properly,any rain that gets behind the siding will start to rot your sheathing.The house wrap will not protect the sheathing.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

That is not, your only option for trim out. It is more likely what they are comfortable doing and be mindful that if you push them outside their comfort zone, you may not like the results. 

Don't mistake me for faulting you for wanting what you contracted for, just stressing that you don't want their installer learning on your job.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Stop the work, no matter where you are in the process. The estimator must have seen and they are lying to you. Go scream and yell at the store where you met the estimator and you must get a written promise to return all deposit - unless they do a proper work with the material. Do not leave without the written promise. If you get the refund, even better.
Big box installed channels will dump gallons of rain under the siding onto your sheathing. Caulking and stick on weather barriers are not answers. Sure they have great sounding warranty, but just how much of it or at all will be honored is up in the air.
The only way this work should proceed is if you get a written description of the installation - one step after each step, you learn something about vinyl siding flashing and supervise on site by eye. You can confirm you knowledge in this forum.


----------

